# I love rat feet!!!



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

I have always had a thing for animal feet. I love kitty feet and dog feet and I love squishing cute kitty paws but my absolute favourite has got to be rat feet. They are just so big and soooo cute! How can anyone not love those big clown feet? I am so glad one of my girls will let me play with her feet because I don't know how I'd manage otherwise!!!















They're so cute! Little rattie feet! I just needed somewhere to rave about this!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

The cutest picture I've ever taken. I too love rat feet. http://i.imgur.com/LRpL9B3h.jpg


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

Rat footsies are great .


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

I'm so glad I'm not the only one with a "foot fetish"!  My dog's feet are my favorite thing, I call 'em tootsies. <3 I never knew what complex feet rodents had compared to other animals until I saw rat tootsies! They are awfully funny looking, for sure. I am still trying to get my kids to stay still enough to let me examine them.


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm fascinated with their front feet, errmm.. Hands... Or maybe they're feet. 

I partly wonder if rats are in the early stages of evolving thumbs. When I took at where I'd normally expect to see a thumb, there's a little nub. Small, but no fur on it. 


At any rate.. I too have a foot photo. 








That was Sammy. He was sleepin'.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

Rat feet are the cutest! That's what made my dad let me get them.  When he saw Judith lick her front paws and rub them all over her face he was in love.







Judith stretching out







I can't get over Ygritte's feet in this picture :3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beckvin (Aug 7, 2013)

Me too!!! I ESP love pup rat feet they're so cute and ackwardly huge for their body size lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

My rat, Thaddius, loves to lie on a platform in his cage with one foot (arm?) hanging in front of him. It's amazing; like a trucker with one arm out of the window :3

And here he is with his little scheming rat hands! (He was eating a tiny bit of muesli...also he's not that fat, it was a terribly unfortunate angle for him!) 









And feet...(again, I love to take unflattering pictures of him!)










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I love paws too, rat paws are just the cutest.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

My girls are asleep in their favourite hammock and one is lying on her back with her feet sticking out. Thank goodness I got pictures.





















They look like they're spooning lol.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

If you put some hair on their back feet, then you would have a hybrid called a rathobbit!


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I adore their big back feet and love to watch them using their front paws, it's amazing how dexterous they are, whether they're eating something, washing or trying to work out how a new toy works. I love kissing their little feet too!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I *FEAR* gerbil feet. Is that odd? It decided gerbil v rat...http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/OM_3fec36_618170.gif


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

That is a hilarious giff. LOL


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh my goodness. Is that really a gerbil?? I swear I've seen a video on youtube of a rodent with ENORMOUS feet but I can't remember for the life of me. I do agree that whatever that is I prefer rats over it...


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

To pick what animal, I was watching tons of youtube videos. Someone had their gerbil out and were playing and everything was cute then thing thing STOOD UP like a bloody person and hopped off. It just freaked me out.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

That's not a gerbil, it's a pygmy jerboa, a tiny little desert animal. They're beautiful with their cute little spindly legs, they hop about like a wind-up toy in a popcorn maker, lol.


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

PurpleGirl said:


> That's not a gerbil, it's a pygmy jerboa, a tiny little desert animal. They're beautiful with their cute little spindly legs, they hop about like a wind-up toy in a popcorn maker, lol.


Yes this is what I was trying to remember! Totally spaced out on the name! I knew I've seen those legs before haha. Although gerbils do have some elegant legs lmao.


----------



## WhiteWidoW (Aug 29, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdLmxxEhl4s

The kangaroo rat is cute when they are puppies but later...


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

WhiteWidoW said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdLmxxEhl4s
> 
> The kangaroo rat is cute when they are puppies but later...


That's the video (or, an edit off) that I was talking about.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

This is the pygmy jerboa video that the gif was made from, I've watched it before several times, love these little guys!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJnn-wMPU9w


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Hilarious! Looks like a head with feet.


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

bvghvkjew.cldfpw omg. Rat feet are sosososososososososooo cute. Ah XD


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

Kindly excuse that grammatical abomination ^


----------

